# Pumptrack



## aloehr (21. September 2010)

Hi!

Gibt es hier in der Gegend einen Pumptrack? Ich würde mich gerne mal daran versuchen.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## poekelz (21. September 2010)

...ich glaub im Bikepark Winterberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (21. September 2010)

Pumptrack
ist eine FR (oder dirt?) runde auf begrenzten Raum mit mini Sprüngen und engen Steilkurven

ist das so richtig?


----------



## aloehr (21. September 2010)

Ich glaube so könnte man das definieren. Oder ist jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2010)

würde sagen eher dirt.

der track ist so konzipiert, dass man alleine durch geschicktes schwung holen in bewegung bleibt.


----------



## aloehr (22. September 2010)

Okay. Die Definition haben wir jetzt.  Aber gibt es sowas in der näheren Umgebung?


----------



## Peter88 (22. September 2010)

k star und ich drehen morgen abend ne runde wir können ja mal die augen offen halten..


----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2010)

meines Wissens gibt es soetwas hierzulande leider nur in den größeren Städten.

Versuch doch einmal Leute aus den Städten deiner Umgebung zufinden und spreche sie auf den Track an. 

k_star's definition stimmt.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2010)

da müssen wir die augen aber ganz genau offen halten, denn im berg wird man sowas wohl eher nicht finden.

so weit ich weiss gibts hier bei uns sowas nicht.
einen pumptrack anzulegen ist wahrscheinlich aufwendiger als ein paar trails mit kickern usw. zu versehen.


----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2010)

definitiv, allerdings ist er nicht so schwer durchzusetzen, da man kein hang braucht und er nicht so gefährlich ist.


----------



## kris. (23. September 2010)

und die stadt kann wie bei den skater-geschichten nen zaun drum machen, damit die jugendlichen rowdys unter kontrolle sind und nicht die gesellschaft terrorisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (23. September 2010)

wurde recht schnell dunkel. 
mehr als das kann ich nicht anbieten: http://www.auszeitev.de/bike.html

Sicher noch raum für gestaltungen..


----------



## steinbock19 (23. September 2010)

Evtl. gibts nächstes Jahr in Sennestadt einen. 
Ist bis jetzt aber nur ein Gerücht. Bitte nicht zu früh freuen.
Näheres kann ich dir leider erst im Frühjahr berichten!!


----------



## MOTP (26. September 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11079526"]Rbhlife 1 (Pumptrack) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Buchse__ (7. Januar 2011)

In Arnsberg/Sundern ist ein kleiner Pumptrack an der Johannesschule.
Und in Neuenrade am Freibad stehen ein paar dirts und auch ein ziemlich kleiner Pumptrack.


----------



## Rischer (7. Januar 2011)

leider zu weit weg^^


----------



## Buchse__ (7. Januar 2011)

lohnt sich dann auch nicht unbedingt dort hin zu fahren.
Anonsten gibt es im Ruhrgebiet noch welche.
Dortmund-Hombruch würde sich für einen Nachmittag schon lohnen, wenn man nicht weiter als 1 std. von Dortmund weg wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max2910 (25. Januar 2011)

ich bau mir gerade einen inn garten, such doch einfach ein mini grundstück, und versucht es zu bekommen, ansonsten ist so ein ding meist sehr schnell durchgesetzt
einfach nach ner ecke gemeindeland fragen, den rest würdet ihr selber machen, dann hunzt das schon;D
erde gibts vom bauunternehmen oft für lau und schüppen müsst ihr schon selber


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sagen Platz hätte ich genug


----------



## Rischer (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn du einen bei dir bauen willst bin ich sofort auffer matte bei dir zum graben, wenn nötig auch mit trecker

evtl hab ich auch nen geeignetes Stück hier in Rödinghausen...


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Januar 2011)

Erstmal müsste man planen 
Und Erde rannholen


----------



## Rischer (28. Januar 2011)

Ich würd helfen, ich kenn den besitzer von der Sandkuhle in Markendorf, vllt hat der erde für uns über


----------

